# Article: The Coffee Bean Avanti by Iberital



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?322-http-www-thecoffeebean-vanandroaster-co-uk-Avanti-html


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

The Coffee Bean proudly presents the Avanti made by Iberital. This small hand fill domestic machine is manufactured in Italy to very high standards. It operates from a 220-240v supply and water is supplied via a tank at the back of the machine that is filled manually. There is an inbuilt grinder that grinds fresh coffee on demand via a micro switch situated where you place the filterholder. Simply hold the filter holder against this switch and the coffee will grind automatically. You have the option of either making one or two coffees at a time or alternatively using the pod filter insert, supplied with the machine.


----------

